# Any blogger can post REVERSE order ?



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey guys - long time ...

I am doing some research and wanted to document it publicly.

I thought a blog of some sort would do the job.

It is mainly a list of videos from youtube.

I have tried several - Blogger.com Wordpress Tumblr

They all work fine but for one feature.

I cannot find a way to have the posts listed in reverse chronological order !
Ie. most recent post added to BOTTOM of list & page.

Is there any way or alternative platform so I can do this ?

TIA

Abby


----------



## abbyk (Sep 14, 2003)

Ok - there is an easy way on blogspot.com(not blogger.co sorry)

>Blog archive > Edit > Show Oldest Posts First

However It's still not really as I wanted - 1page to show long list of all videos.

http://abbyk-alansrabbithole.blogspot.com

if anyone wants to check it out...

UPDATE _ sry - all vids DO show on 1 page but there order is still last 1st (want last last) only the order of the archive list is correct

argh...


----------

